# A little info from the manufacturer side of things



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

Greetings all...

My name is Zak Davis and I work for AAMP of AMerica, the parent company of Stinger, PAC, Best Kits & Harnesses, SoundQuest and Phoenix Gold. If you have any questions about getting in the business from my point of view feel free to ask. All the best...


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

What does the future hold for Phoenix Gold?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

We want BOFAS!!!! Or something like that. Bring back the MS amps plz.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome Zak, I'd like to see ya get Artey on here too !


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

If Phoenix Gold ever wants to reclaim their crown, they're gonna have to step it up a notch in the quality (as in excessive like they used to be). Big fan of PAC here. Handy stuff.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

I would like you to kick Eric L. in the sack for me.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

ZAKSGSR said:


> Greetings all...
> 
> My name is Zak Davis and I work for AAMP of AMerica, the parent company of Stinger, PAC, Best Kits & Harnesses, SoundQuest and Phoenix Gold. If you have any questions about getting in the business from my point of view feel free to ask. All the best...


Welcome! All of the shops I've worked at, all have utilized your gear! Awesome products.


----------



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

Vestax said:


> Welcome! All of the shops I've worked at, all have utilized your gear! Awesome products.


Thanks for the warm welcome... from your user name you must have DJ'ed at one time or another?


----------



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> What does the future hold for Phoenix Gold?





benny said:


> We want BOFAS!!!! Or something like that. Bring back the MS amps plz.





normalicy said:


> If Phoenix Gold ever wants to reclaim their crown, they're gonna have to step it up a notch in the quality (as in excessive like they used to be). Big fan of PAC here. Handy stuff.





STI<>GTO said:


> I would like you to kick Eric L. in the sack for me.


As far as Phoenix Gold is concerned the folloing steps the ones that we are taking:

We are liquidating all of the products from the Ryval and RSd lines as they curently exist. This is product that came with the purchase of the company. It is not bad product but it is not that special either. It is ME TOO type of product.

The next phase will involve the rebirth of Phoenix Gold. We have been able to retain some of the older Phoenix Gold staff to help guide us in building this brand to where it once was. There will be some BIG things to come at CES time and we fully plan on protecting the line the way that Memphis, Electromedia, etc... have for many years. It might not be the quickest way to make profits, but it is the best way to build an independant dealer network
and to release quality products. We all know what happens to a line once it hits distribution and we are taking the high road. 

Any more questions during the process please feel free to fire away. I might be able to answer them I might not but I will certainly respond. My email is:

[email protected]


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

ZAKSGSR said:


> Any more questions during the process please feel free to fire away. I might be able to answer them I might not but I will certainly respond. My email is:
> 
> [email protected]


Please respond by kicking this guy:










right in the sack. Just for fun, of course.


----------



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Welcome Zak, I'd like to see ya get Artey on here too !


Were lucky enough to get him to turn his computer on lol... I'll pass it on though


----------



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

STI<>GTO said:


> Please respond by kicking this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll share the love


----------



## jimbo2246 (Dec 1, 2009)

Great products! You guys also have the most knowlegable sales staff (Artey was my rep).


----------

